# Halloween Candy



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I thought I would share. 

http://www.yahoo.com/s/974796


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Dang, whis guys a cand hater! But I agree with the toothbrush!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, I LIKE Tootsie rolls and the fun-sized candy bars!

I agree about those Necco wafers, though. About the only thing they're really useful for is pretend communion wafers when you play Mass (Catholic kids will understand this one).


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

i like tootsie rolls, laffy taffy (in fact last year my inlaws got me my own bag of FUN SIZE laffy taffy for x-mas), and those strawberry hard candies.

That sounds like a spoiled brat if you ask me.

raisin do suck though, and necco wafers yek!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ummm with Tootsie Rolls, and Anything Fun-Sized on the list I guess our toters will be very much disappointed. Whats left to give out though!?


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Hee! He said "depressedy". Might have to remember that one.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Mmmm, I see dead people with Tootsie Rolls


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

LMAO! Thanks TT! That was good


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Roxy- Im with you- I lvoe tootsie rolls and fun size candy bars- I have about $100 worth of them in hte house right now!!! Must be some really spoiled kids wanting the regular sized candy bars- hell- Id go broke!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Amen to that, halloweengoddesrn!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I got a novel idea. TOTers shold form a UNION!!!!!!!!
They could have a united front where they only have to go to X amount of houses for larger than life quantities of chocolate. And if they set it up right, they could lobby for not having to wear costumes.
When I was a kid you would go to 200 houses, having to stop at home to empty your pillow case! 
Hopefully the Mayans are right and the world ends in 2012, cause if not, we're gonna have to hand out cell phones to TOTers that turn 12, and BMWs to 16yr olds.
Perhaps i should start a 'home haunters' union that mandates TOTers be under 25 yrs old, wear costumes, AND one bag per kid (none of that, my brother broke his arm and cant TOT, or I'm TOTing for me and my newborn sister...)

Economy is failing - you get what you get and you don't throw a fit!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That last line is sheer poetry, MS.

One change I'd suggest - no TOTers over 15. When I was a kid, you stopped going out around the age of 14 and you NEVER went out without a costume.

As for the bags for infants and sick siblings, we had at least one parent last year who asked for candy for an infant. That's what I call setting a bad example.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Roxy - 
HAHA the reason i mentioned 25 yrs old is based on experience. I actually have people that you know are well into their 30s TOTing for this reason or another. The absolute funniest is the kids that fake the ill sibling. you know its a farce when you get a group of 8 kids and they ALL have a brother thats sick. Perhaps instead of toothbrushes, we should hand out Pepto!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey I like fun sized candy bars! Why, I've eaten a whole bag of Snickers fun sized candy bars already today!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

The only thing I can say is rockets...Rockets Rockets Rockets


----------

